# Undo Clockworkmod Recovery



## rmkilc (Oct 27, 2011)

Using Rom Manager I tried flashing clockworkmod recovery onto my Atrix. I am rooted, but my bootloader is not unlocked. From what I have read, the bootloader needs to be unlocked before flashing clockworkmod recovery will work properly.

How can I undo my attempt to flash clockworkmod recovery and go back to the stock recovery?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix using Tapatalk


----------



## ltdanno360 (Aug 31, 2011)

just unlock it it takes 5 minutes with fastboot

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmkilc (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep, I did that and I am now a happy rom flasher!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobKort (May 16, 2012)

Your best option will be to just unlock like stated above, but if you want to return to stock you will need to flash the sbf of the stock ROM you are on. Just make sure you do NOT flash anything previous to that.


----------

